# New 55 gallon started



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Here's my 55 gallon that is 1 week into a fishless cycle. Let me know







how the scape is for keeping shellies, julies, and cyps. Be honest I want to do this right lol. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Where are the shells?


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah I forgot to mention that in the post... I have to order them yet, but other than that what do you think? I'm having second thoughts about the large rock on the left, I like the way it looks but it takes up shell room. I don't know. Maybe take it out and add maybe 2 much smaller stones.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which shellies? With brevis you could keep the rocks...with multi's you probably want to get rid of them entirely.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm looking to keep hopefully lamprologus strappersii, julidichromis gombi, and paracyprichromis nigripinnis ( Blue Neon ).


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Paracyps are really rock dwellers or close to it. They might compete with the Julie's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyps are different from paracyps. Either will like high caves though.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Alright guys give me some idea's how would you stock this tank the way it sits now as far as the scape goes.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Lots of shells on left as in 4 or 5 per fish. Small Julie's as well. They will take the rock. You will be rewarded with watching interesting behavior from both species.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks Cyphound, would you remove the large stone on the left and maybe put a couple of much smaller ones spaced in that corner?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks fine. The fish will take care of the rest. Besides you will change it around likely anyway in time.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry wasn't able to edit soon enough. One other question, what of any kind of inhabitants could possibly use the open top part of the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A dozen "regular" non-jumbo cyps.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Assuming I can locate the shellies, julies, and non jumbo cyps all at once or not is there a good way of introducing them into the tank,,, all at once or shellies first than julies than cyps? Also do you have recommendations on where I could find these species? I've been going banana's trying to find decent price local and online with shipping or not finding what I want at all. I also looked into local clubs but to no avail. My next step is to see if I can locate any local breeders. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies and cyps seems to be available only intermittently of late. Ideal would be all at once, but this may not be realistic so I am going to say...whatever you can get...whenever you can get it.

PM me for a vendor recommendation...don't shop for price...shop for quality and know that price/fish for online vendors is lower than the LFS...if you order enough fish the total is less even with shipping.

Local clubs will have auctions and may also have group buys where you share shipping and pay much less. I buy almost all my fish online in group buys.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Ordered my fish today and he is willing to hold on to them until my tank has finished cycling! Thanks again DJRansome for the info. Added 28 shells a couple of days ago so now just have to be patient.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Did you end up ordering cyps? Just a thought, a male non jumbo cyp will take up an area the size of a volleyball when spawning.
He will also not allow any other male anywhere near his space. I always ask, "how many volleyballs could I fit in the tank"? When deciding how many males.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

I have 8 paracyprichromis nigripinnis ( blue neon ) coming along with 3 julidichromis gombi, and 5 lamprologus multifaciatus.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

afchlid said:


> I have 8 paracyprichromis nigripinnis ( blue neon ) coming along with 3 julidichromis gombi, and 5 lamprologus multifaciatus.


Perfect. I have 6 paracyp young uns that I am growing out to add back to my group of 7, three of which are albino.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Super excited!!! Will post some pics when I get them in their new home, wish I had a nice camera but my android will have to do for now.


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Well here is the final set up with a short video. The music is from a Danny Kaye movie we had on tv at the time lol. All the fish are settling in and eating good.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Very well scraped tank. Enjoy the fish


----------



## afchlid (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks we love it.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:fish: :thumb: =D> opcorn: :dancing: opcorn: =D> :thumb: :fish: ...


----------

